# Suche schwarz / weiße Lüfter!



## MSPCFreak (6. Juni 2009)

*Suche schwarz / weiße Lüfter!*

Hallöchen,

seit einiger Zeit suche ich Lüfter, wo die Rotorblätter weiß sind und das äußere schwarz ist (andersrum wäre es auch kein Porb), da ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe, dass durch die Oberfläche Lackieren sehr unsauber aussieht. 

Ich habe schon Lüfter von Fractal gefunden, die mir aber zzu Schwach sind!

Vorschläge wären echt super!


----------



## Semih91 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche schwarz / weiße Lüfter!*

Von Sharkoon müssten es einige solcehr Lüfter geben.


----------



## MSPCFreak (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche schwarz / weiße Lüfter!*

Danke für den Typ, aber die Gefallen mir nicht so, weil die Rotorblätter so eine Oberfläche wie ein Golfball hat.


----------



## David[-_-]b 's Cousin xD (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche schwarz / weiße Lüfter!*

Geht sowas vllt.?
Die sehen ja auch geil aus.

MfG


----------



## mr_sleeve (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche schwarz / weiße Lüfter!*

das is aber genau andersrum  oh ich seh grad das andersrum auch geht .. sry.. ich such dir dafür auch einen 

//EDIT: Was weises hab ich nich gefunden aber vllt gefällt dier ja der


----------



## coati (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche schwarz / weiße Lüfter!*

Hier ohne Leds ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Lüfter - Tacens Ventus Pro 12cm

Hier mit Leds ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Case Modding - Lüfter - Tacens Aura Ice 12cm
http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...HARDWARE&l1=Gehäuse&l2=Case+Modding&l3=Lüfter
http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...HARDWARE&l1=Gehäuse&l2=Case+Modding&l3=Lüfter


----------



## MSPCFreak (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche schwarz / weiße Lüfter!*

Danke für die vielen Vorschläge. Ich finds irgendwie komisch, dass es sowas bei Caseking net gibt!

Entweder nehm ich den: 

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Lüfter - Tacens Ventus Pro 12cm

oder den:

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Case Modding - Lüfter - Tacens Ventus Pro Ice 12cm

@coati, du hast mir sehr geholfen.
Die Lüfter sind aber teuer!

Wie findet ihr eigentlich des, wenn man den Lüfter an der seite des HAF's 932 mit 4 von den oben genanten Lüftern ersetzten würde?


----------



## zerO (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche schwarz / weiße Lüfter!*

auch wenn du dich vielleicht schon entschieden hast: http://www.mercateo.com/p/288-14400044/FRACTAL_DESIGN_Luefter_FD_Silent_Series_FD_FAN_120_120mm.ht]FRACTAL DESIGN Lüfter FD Silent Series FD-FAN-120, 120mm bei Mercateo günstig kaufen die sollten deutlich leiser und günstiger sein


----------



## MSPCFreak (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche schwarz / weiße Lüfter!*

Ich hab doch oben geschrieben, dass die mir zu schwach sind!


----------



## MSPCFreak (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche schwarz / weiße Lüfter!*

Kennt sonst noch jemand welche?


----------



## t0mm1 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche schwarz / weiße Lüfter!*

He

Bei Enermax könntest ja auch mal schau.
Gruß


----------



## MSPCFreak (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche schwarz / weiße Lüfter!*

Danke, aber Enermax hat solche nicht.


----------



## MSPCFreak (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche schwarz / weiße Lüfter!*

Kennt sonst noch jemand welche, oder hat jemand noch nen Tipp?


----------



## Lord_Nikkon (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche schwarz / weiße Lüfter!*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - GELID Low Noise fan-1000 RPM 20.2 dBA ( 120x120x25mm ) GELID Low Noise fan-1000 RPM 20.2 dBA ( 120x120x25mm ) 78181
Wie sind die?gibt es auch mir mehr U/min
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...Silent-Case-Fan-1000rmp---120x120x25mm--.html


----------



## MSPCFreak (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche schwarz / weiße Lüfter!*

Sanke, die sind aber alle so schwach. Gibt es denn keine Lüfter in schwarz-weiß, die so 70 CFM Arflow haben?


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche schwarz / weiße Lüfter!*

Also da es dir sehr schwer fällt dich zu entscheiden.

Kauf dir Lüfter die die Leistung haben die du brauchst, montier "die Propeller" raus und lackier die weiß!


----------



## MSPCFreak (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche schwarz / weiße Lüfter!*



> seit einiger Zeit suche ich Lüfter, wo die Rotorblätter weiß sind und das äußere schwarz ist (andersrum wäre es auch kein Porb), da ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe, dass durchs Lackieren die Oberfläche sehr unsauber aussieht.


Erst lesen und dann antworten!


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche schwarz / weiße Lüfter!*

Sorry, dann vielleicht der hier.


----------



## Lord_Nikkon (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche schwarz / weiße Lüfter!*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - GELID TC Fan-1500 RPM max 12-25.5 dBA ( 120x120x25mm ) GELID PWM Fan-1500 RPM max 12-25.5 dBA ( 120x120x25mm ) 78182
Der hat ne Luftförderleistung von  58 m3/h


----------



## speedymike (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche schwarz / weiße Lüfter!*

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Sharkoon » Sharkoon 120mm Silent Eagle 1000 - Super Silent

oder

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 Pro - 120mm

und schreib jetzt nicht die sind dir zu schwach


----------



## MSPCFreak (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche schwarz / weiße Lüfter!*

Danke für eure Forschläge, aber ich glaub, dass ich wohl nie die richtigen Lüfter  it meinen Kriterien finden werde:
- 120mm oder 140 mm
- schwarz-weiß
- leistungsstark (kein silent, also so 60 -70 cfm)


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche schwarz / weiße Lüfter!*

Guck mal, ob du diese evtl in Frage kommen:
YouTube - PCGH in Gefahr - Mega-Papst-Luefter im Test



Aber ernsthaft: Ein Blick auf Geizhals hätte sicher nicht geschadet.

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a190220.html

12x12cm
141,8m³/h (= 83,46 cfm)
Edit: Hoppla, die Lüfterblätter sind ja durchsichtig.. ^^


Für weitere einfach mal durch die Liste gucken (oben rechts- > "Bilder ein"), is eingestellt auf 120m³/h und 120mm + 140mm:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=coolfan&xf=359_120~355_120~355_140


----------



## speedymike (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche schwarz / weiße Lüfter!*

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Sharkoon » Sharkoon 120mm Silent Eagle 2000 - Silent

die golfballähnliche oberfläche gefällt dir zwar nicht, aber dir sollte schon klar sein dass du was spezielles suchst, und da muss man halt abstriche machen! ausserdem glaub ich nicht dass man die unebenheiten an den blättern sieht wenn die dinger mit 2000 rpm unterwegs sind ...


----------



## MSPCFreak (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche schwarz / weiße Lüfter!*

Ja, okay muss jetzt mal schauen was ichnehm, aber danke an alle!


----------

